# Eurotunnel travel info



## AfterTime (Nov 14, 2006)

Received today.

Important pre-travel information

As you are travelling during one of our busiest travel periods of the year, we wanted to give you some pre-travel advice to ensure your trip with us goes as smoothly as possible.

List of busy dates

Folkestone to Calais Calais to Folkestone 
May 1, 2, 17, 22, 23 4, 25, 30, 31

Arrival and check-in times

We advise you to keep to your booked departure time and not to arrive early or late, during this busy period, as we will not have space to accommodate you. You should therefore plan to check-in at least 30 minutes prior and no more than 2 hours before your booked departure time.

Passport and documentation

All passengers (including any pets that are travelling with you) will need a valid passport or ID card. A driving licence is not a valid document for travelling abroad. Please ensure you have your passport or ID card within easy reach and out of its wallet before approaching border controls.

Passenger Terminal Buildings

Why not visit the Folkestone Victor Hugo Terminal Building just before Security checks and the Calais Charles Dickens Terminal Building, immediately after Border Controls. Both offer toilet facilities, free wifi, customer departure information screens, baby changing areas, and a family room with a children's soft play area (including at Folkestone a large cinema style screen and interactive tablet games).

24-hour Customer Information Line

Before setting off on your journey please call our 24 hour pre-recorded Customer Information Line on +44 (0) 8444 63 00 00 or visit www.eurotunnel.com/latest which will give you the latest travel information for both the Folkestone and Calais Terminals.

We look forward to welcoming you on board and wish you a pleasant journey with us.

Yours sincerely,
Yves Szrama
Yves Szrama
Customer Experience Director


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We got the same and a text message on the Mobile. We are booked out on the 18:50 today - never bothered to check for delays etc before - only been delayed once and have been offered an earlier train on the couple of occassions we have managed to arrive early.


----------

